# B&W Challenge: Editing Special MIRRORED



## gk fotografie (Oct 24, 2020)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate in this weekly challenge with as many photos as desired. Feel free to enter the world of black & white photography!

Editing Special 3: MIRRORED

_First convert an old or new photo to black & white.
You can mirror an image or part of an image in various ways and thereby achieve fascinating, often alienating and abstract effects. Mirroring certain parts in an image for technical or aesthetic reasons is also possible, but for this challenge let's focus on the creative applications in mirroring an image. Don't forget that in addition to mirroring horizontally and vertically, you can also mirror an image diagonally or twice, three times, four times, and also don't forget a kaleidoscope effect is in fact mirroring an image.  I guess, plenty of options._

Have fun!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Oct 24, 2020)

A shot from this weekend, croppoed, mirrored and converted to black and white.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## waday (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## waday (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 25, 2020)

View attachment 199315
(tapered cut of the head fitted together in a semicircle, then mirrored)

View attachment 199316
(original)


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 25, 2020)

View attachment 199317


View attachment 199318
(original, jade brooch)


----------



## smithdan (Oct 25, 2020)

Three AC Cobras are better than one..


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 26, 2020)

View attachment 199360


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 26, 2020)

Now I am reminded of the Doublemint gum commercials back in the day here in the US.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 26, 2020)

moth moth.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 27, 2020)

View attachment 199421


----------



## smithdan (Oct 27, 2020)

..soft focus compliments of a tired Kowa SER that seems to specialize well doing that.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 28, 2020)

View attachment 199464


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 28, 2020)

View attachment 199465


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 28, 2020)

View attachment 199469


----------



## waday (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 29, 2020)

View attachment 199517


----------



## johngpt (Oct 29, 2020)

mirrored leaves

.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Oct 29, 2020)

éléphants et fleurs

.


----------



## johngpt (Oct 30, 2020)

chollaallohc

.


----------



## johngpt (Oct 30, 2020)

daemonomead

.


----------

